# Cost of Turbo install for '04 SE-R Spec V



## Zmonk (Jan 11, 2004)

I am seriously considering installing a SSR-Engin turbo in an '04 SE-R Spec V but don't want to install it myself. How much you think it would cost to install one of these? How many labor hours? I'm still looking for mechanics that are compentant in the philly area, but it's tough to find people who I feel know what they are doing.. Anyone know of any (philly area)?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Zmonk said:


> I am seriously considering installing a SSR-Engin turbo in an '04 SE-R Spec V but don't want to install it myself. How much you think it would cost to install one of these? How many labor hours? I'm still looking for mechanics that are compentant in the philly area, but it's tough to find people who I feel know what they are doing.. Anyone know of any (philly area)?



SSR-engine turbo?

there is no kit for the 04 spec V (*i dont thnk*) so you would have to custom make one.. 

are you maybe reffering to the SR20det... you said SSR.. there is no turbo that goes by SSR.. im not sure, rephrase your question if you want help...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Zmonk said:


> I am seriously considering installing a SSR-Engin turbo in an '04 SE-R Spec V but don't want to install it myself. How much you think it would cost to install one of these? How many labor hours? I'm still looking for mechanics that are compentant in the philly area, but it's tough to find people who I feel know what they are doing.. Anyone know of any (philly area)?



if you're wanting to buy the SSR kit, let me ask you this:

Have you read ANYTHING about them on other forums? Their kit is a POS. Utter and complete CRAP.

do a bit of research and you'll find there are few good options for boosting the QR25.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mike, can you build him a kit, or does bruce not make that kind of manifold yet?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Bruce is almost done with his QR manifold, and I could probably put together a basic kit and leave the fuel management to him.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

These guys make good products in just about everything they do, including turbo qr25de kits

http://www.fi-r.com/

Thats forced induction racing, Travis' shop (he's on these forums as Trav4011, but he's moreso well known as unlucky on sr20forums)


----------



## BLuuD L0veR (Mar 3, 2004)

I have seen the ssr and the f-ir turbos and was wonder first which would be better? And secong the f-ir turbo kit has no price but i am interested in one, so could someone pls give me a estimate cost of one is. And lastly what kinda modification would have to be made to the QR25DE for the turbo to run perfect?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

dont even attempt to turbo your car until you understand a few things..

whats fuel management..

whats the perfect mixture..

what is the max that your stock MAF will read before topping out

how big are your injectors.. and how much horsepower will they push out..

whats all needed for a proper turbo kit

of those parts... do you understand what recirculating BOV means?

whats the difference between a pulse and log style manifold...

theres alot more things you need to know before even attempting to turbo any car.. you cant just slap a turbo on and call it a day.. and expect to boost 21psi... it takes lots of time.. research.. build up, testing, and so many other things.. please.. study


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Bluud.....the FI-R kits are nice, but I suggest you go over to b15sentra.net and do a little research on that guy. He's very difficult to get in contact with, doesn't return calls or emails...............especially after he has your money. Many, MANY customers have waited months without hearing from him, and without getting any parts, etc.

There is a kit being dyno tested as we speak. It's made by Powertech Imports. When the results are in, I will post about it here, along with the prices. The manifold is made by protech, as well as the downpipe, and he's running a t28/t3 for safety. No need to run a t3/t4 on a stock QR, it's entirely too much turbo for it in stock form.


----------



## BLuuD L0veR (Mar 3, 2004)

ok thanx yall and i knew the t3/t4 turbo would be too much boost especially on stock internals.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

www.powertechimports.com

I would second that recomendation. He has dyno tested now.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yup, 265whp 235tq @5900rpm I think it was, and 7psi.


----------



## rexkiller (Feb 29, 2004)

chimmike said:


> if you're wanting to buy the SSR kit, let me ask you this:
> 
> Have you read ANYTHING about them on other forums? Their kit is a POS. Utter and complete CRAP.
> 
> do a bit of research and you'll find there are few good options for boosting the QR25.



Do you have to upgrade the cars computer with the new kit
how about the injectors adn fuel pump


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rexkiller said:


> Do you have to upgrade the cars computer with the new kit
> how about the injectors adn fuel pump


\


Please, for the love of God, do some research on this.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

rexkiller said:


> Do you have to upgrade the cars computer with the new kit
> how about the injectors adn fuel pump


A pentium 4 with 128mb will do... I don't know about the fuel pump but the injectors depend on how fast of a processor you get.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and on that note


----------

